# Capital Land Acquisitions Ltd



## Hans (21 Nov 2008)

Did anyone ever hear of this company, someone I know has just invested with them and they said they would receive 25% on their investment after a year.  Alarm bells are ringing for me but they are convinced its all above board. Their website looks convincing enough but I still have my doubts.  These people have invested 20,000K with them.


----------



## ringledman (22 Nov 2008)

What country do they proposing investing money into land?

If its Ireland or UK or most of the western world then your friend will be looking at a 25% fall on their 'investment' over the last or next year. 

The only land currently going up in value that I know around here is UK agricultural land which is up from around £3-4k/acre to £5-8/k an acre. 

Development land is down around 20-30% mirroring the property price falls and looks set to continue to fall over the next few years as property prices do.

[broken link removed]

*Prices of urban development land plummet across country*

03 October 2008
The value of urban development land outside of London has fallen by a third in the past year, according to research by property consultant Knight Frank. 

The Yorkshire and Humberside region has been most affected by the downturn, with brownfield sites in the worth now half of their value in September 2007. North-west England followed closely behind, with a 41% fall in land value.

London has resisted the worst effects, with inner-city prices falling by 0%, whereas areas in outer London have fallen 15%.
Knight Frank said the increasing presence in the market of housing associations and speculators will help to prevent a repeat of such sharp falls in land value over the next year.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Nov 2008)

Sounds like a landbanking company to me. 

Google landbanking

Brendan​


----------



## Decksie (24 Aug 2010)

Website now gone and phones not working. New company has moved into their offices!! Looks very ominous-I also invested money with them. Their mobiles also shut off. Going to contact my lawyer to see how to proceed.


----------



## Hans (25 Aug 2010)

As I suspected what would happen when my friend first told me of his investment in this company I believe he too has difficulty contacting them seemingly they got a lot of investors here in Ireland when they had a stand in the Ploughing Championship. I'm sorry to hear of your situation I hope you didn't loose too much.


----------



## Peter T (7 Nov 2010)

Hans,
I stand to lose £15K with Capital. Do you know how I might retrieve som of it without expensive solicitors.
Pete T


----------



## Peter T (8 Nov 2010)

Decksie - I have 'invested' with Capital Land Acquisitions Ltd.  Can you tell me if you have had any luck via your solicitor? I am at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## PaulandMary (8 Nov 2010)

*Capital Land Acquisitions Limited*

We too invested with Capital Land and we stand to loose £20K.   We have tried looking up the Company with Companies House but it seems as though it is awaiting Strike-off.
We too have tried many times, since last March to contact the office and the director of this Company but to no avail.   It also appears that the director does not live any longer at the residential address he g


----------



## frankie65 (16 Nov 2010)

Hi I my partner has also invested £17,000 with Capital we are trying to find a solicitor to see if there is any way of recovering some if not all of the money. It would appear that the land was never registered in my partner's name!


----------



## Sahra (26 Nov 2010)

I too am a victim of Capital.  I have contacted the fsa and although the person I spoke to didnt think I could hold out much hope he is going to be forwarding my concerns to his seniors.  He also thinks that it is a good idea for anyone else caught up in this to do the same.  The number for the fsa is:  0207 892 7300/0800 678 1100.


----------



## Sahra (30 Jan 2011)

as the company is dissolved at companys hse, there is no administrator. to appoint a liquidator woud incur costs but may produce results.   i am not sure if capital land international is in anyway linked to cla but would be useful to know.  i have 2 land 'options' but dont know whether to register the plots as not sure if it is now worth anything.  if Calgary lo inc is not responding then it is probably not an option anyway
sahra


----------

